# What Was Your First Job In The Woods



## slowp (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe it's time to brush the cobwebs off and let folks know how we started out.

My community college forestry teachers got us weekend work in the spring planting trees in the 1970 fire area that was nearby. We all became good hoedad swingers and those few checks really helped with school expenses. That was my first job in the woods. The following summer I went to work on a timber marking/cruising crew.


----------



## Marshy (Jun 3, 2015)

My very first job in the woods was following Dad around and riding in the equipment. My job was to stay safe and out of the way. Eventually that turned into a real job with pay and started running equipment to bring the logs an tops out of the woods and a lot of firewood processing.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jun 3, 2015)

1976-7, clearing areas in the forest for my marijuana patches. Didn't pay well or pan out well....


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 3, 2015)

My first paid job was in January 1974. I was hired by PG&E, our local electrical/gas utility, to open roads and clear lines after a snow storm. Prior to that I worked on a cattle ranch (mostly fencing) and when I turned 18 I went to work (legally) for the family business. Most of my life I have been involved in fire fighting and still am.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 3, 2015)

My first job in the woods was as a second faller for my uncle. That was in 1960 and I was 14 years old. Second faller sounds glamorous but it mostly consisted of being a human pack mule. 
My uncle was a faller who'd been hurt in the woods..both legs and hips crushed when a log rolled on him... and though he could still cut he had trouble walking and packing on rough ground. That's where I came in. 
I got paid 10% of the scale and breakfast and lunch. We were cutting old growth Redwood and in those days the saws and tools were a lot heavier than they are now. We used steel wedges and a gunny sack full of those was a load.
The first summer all I did was carry gear, gas up the saws, drive wedges, and hold the dumb end of the bar when uncle was getting the cuts started. The main saw was a handle bar Mac...I don't remember the model... and a six foot bar with a stinger handle. I'm pretty sure the saw and bar weighed more than I did.
The next season I started bucking and at the end of the season I was doing some falling under close supervision. And packing.
The third season I went to being on the saw full time. And packing.
After the third season uncle retired and I went out on my own. I'd still have him come out once in awhile for some council, especially when I had some tricky ones to fall. The man knew his business.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 3, 2015)

Working for a private land surveyor posting the borders of the Gifford Pinchot National Forest. Like slowp, one of the professors at the community college gave me a reference. After that, I almost went to work setting chokers, but my cousin called me from the hospital and counselled me to just wait. He was a faller, well thought of around Springfield OR from what I was told, he had a bad moment. He survived to retire with only 3 major hospital stays. Eventually, I got another job surveying for a large public agency. Right now, my family has some land in trust that is managed as timberland, and I spend the summers on call for fires for a public agency.


----------



## chucker (Jun 3, 2015)

73/74 worked at the columbia city forest sevice building doing what ever needed done(gopher, cleaning fire fighting tools an such like washing the trucks and doing a lot of listening to the ole man hayes/hanes ) by a newbie wanna be forest ranger someday. cleared a lot of fire trails around the clear cut's, even got to set in the fire tower/vernonia area a few times to learn a few of the watchers locating triangular directions. was fun with tons to learn!


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 3, 2015)

My first paid job was as a firefighter on the Hwy 141 complex in White Salmon WA. I think my second was the Barker Canyon complex in Grand Coulee and later the Liberty Mtn complex out of Ellensburg. Great work when you can get it!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 3, 2015)

hmm, lets see.......around 84 or 85, go with dad on saturday and pick up sticks. i still hate to pick up sticks, you'd be surprised how good i can clean a landing with a skidder lol. by 88 i was on skidder every day, by 90 i was doing most of what can done in the woods. by 95 i was the woods crew, dad had put down the saw forever.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 3, 2015)

I started riding with my dad in the slasher and dozer. At 13 or 14 I was allowed into the grapple skidder, pre bunching a little and pulling to the delimber. Not a whole lot, but some. Sawing was pretty much limited to firewood. After high school, I started piece cutting for another local contractor falling and bucking ahead of a forwarder. Came back to work with my dad after a season, and started limbing and topping behind a buncher.
Took a break and tried out construction for a couple of years, before coming back to the saw.
We went away from tree length operations some years back, now I run a harvester full time, only getting out a saw for oversize.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 3, 2015)

1974 setting chokers behind skidder at max speed - stump jumping in rough terrain pulling cable 8 hour days - dropped 20 pounds over few weeks, and I wasn't overweight to begin with.

What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger


----------



## madhatte (Jun 3, 2015)

1995 internship with Weyerhaeuser. I'd been the woods recreationally most of my life, of course, but that was the first time I'd been paid. Instantly hooked.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 3, 2015)

88-90 somewhere's in there, uncle was cutting some more of his property, he couldn't get rid of me so I started dragging cable behind his Cat. Sometime that year or the year after the whole fam damily went to Deming... and there where kids younger than me climbing the spar trees. So I conned my uncle out of his climbing gear and tricked him into topping a nice spar with Det cord... I would have been 11 or so...

Some time in 94? the Spotted Owl thing happened all the mills nearly shut down (most of em did shut down) all the big logging outfits in town evaporated over night, even now there are only a few hangers on... So my dream of logging kind of went out the window with every ones unenjoyment checks.

Kept at it for awhile though, there was a big export boom in the mid to late 90's seemed to keep helping here and there, when I could...

15 years later... or so... I was offered some free firewood. Land owner noticed I wasn't dumb with a saw, that lead to falling some snags the previous loggers had left, which lead to go ahead and thin that whole side... then to take everything that's marketable... eventually I'm where I am now.


----------



## bnmc98 (Jun 4, 2015)

My first job was actually a volunteer position on the Payette NF near McCall ID. I cut out pack trails with a double bit and a crosscut.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 4, 2015)

I was in 4-H and my leader worked for the FS. He put me on to a job planting trees for a contractor. I was 13. I worked that winter and spring on weekends. After that I worked around the shake mills loading trucks after school and in my senior year my dad went to the school board and got me an early dismissal from school so I could go out in the afternoon everyday and load blocks.
My friends Dad owned a mill and we would take their old cornbinder up in the woods and come back with 5 cord. Funny how times have changed. Once we got stopped by the FS to check our paperwork. We had nothing, no load slip, CC permit, truck registration or even our drivers licenses. He made a call on the radio and let us go on our way. That old truck was something else. It took two guys to drive it coming down hills. One guy to steer and the other to hold the transmissions in gear. The brakes were such that there was no stopping once you started down the hill. I think we burned about 70 gallons of gas a day.
That summer after graduating I got my first job on the chokers.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Jun 4, 2015)

I worked the lever of a wood splitter at the age of 6. Slashed 1/2 inch to 2 inch trees with a stihl 028 av (my first saw) at the age of about 13 which would be my first non-family paid work. 

I can probably say I was cutting wood independently at the age of 16. My father laid off his hired hand when I dropped out of high school at that age. I sold maybe 50 cord or so in a summer.

In my early 20s I worked for a logging company just cutting the limbs off trees another guy, Charlie, had falled. (fallen?) We put out a truck and pup a day (~13-15 bush cord) along with his brain damaged uncle who had had a tree fall on him. 

15 years later, I worked with Charlie again but he's all crippled from repetitive injuries and strain. I worked his last day with him before he went for double knee replacement. He will never log again after that.

I remember a 500 acre bush that I'd walk into at 7:00 am and not come out of until 6:00 pm. It was filled with tops that needed to be limbed and I would often not see a single person during the day. Keeping the flies and misquotes off of me required that I put of a bit of dirty oil in my gas and keep my saw idling during my breaks. I carried a pail for my gas oil and lunch, because once I walked in for 20 to 30 minutes, I wasn't walking out again until the day was done!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

My first tree I ever felled was in 81. I was living in a very remote area of B.C on a small island. The closest neighbours were a small tribe of Indians at the other end of the lake.
Anyway, the chief told me to take the river boat and this 480 husky and scour the shore for some dead standing firewood.
I found this nice dead Doug Fir, I chewed at that 20"er like a beaver, my knees were knocking, man was I scared!
Miraculously the tree fell in the right direction, what a relief!
I bucked it up and loaded the boat with the whole tree. 
I had no formal traing.
Nothing has changed! Lol.


----------



## Ponzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Smoke Jumper in Colorado. Before that was running out to pick up the game we'd shoot before I was old enough to hunt.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 5, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> My first tree I ever felled was in 81.



'81! I figured you had started way before then.

And I have to say, a post on here made me remember my first job. One of my buddy's dad owned a shake mill, and the buddy got the bright idea we could make a killing cutting shake bolts. That was in '78. By the time we paid for the permit, saw, froe, gas and oil, we were so far in the red by the time we quit I had to take two other jobs to dig my way out of the hole. We were out there in a swamp, slogging through mud and ice, two dumb high school football players.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

Then shortly after I ended up at an Indian camp drunk and was threatened to be hung, but by then I'd forgot what fear was.
I woke up the next morning with a native women poking me in the ribs with a stick demanding that I split firewood.
"That axe is at the front door and the wood is out the back door!"
It was a curse they put upon me which I cant shake after some 33 years.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

My first job in the woods looks to be either setting chokers or chasing in gypo's logging camp


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 6, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> My first job in the woods looks to be either setting chokers or chasing in gypo's logging camp



not much difference really...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

I just made a long winded post here and now it's gone. Maybe I didn't hit reply. I hate it when that happens after trying to put forth a good effort. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Then shortly after I ended up at an Indian camp drunk and was threatened to be hung, but by then I'd forgot what fear was.
> I woke up the next morning with a native women poking me in the ribs with a stick demanding that I split firewood.
> "That axe is at the front door and the wood is out the back door!"
> It was a curse they put upon me which I cant shake after some 33 years.


Oh, there it is you stupid bastardizing tramp. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

Later on, I couldn't make it as a wise man and I couldn't make it as a poor man stealing, so I went back to the woods.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 7, 2015)

Still not tired of livin like a blind man?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

It was a line from a Nickelback song.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 8, 2015)

Ponzi said:


> Smoke Jumper in Colorado. Before that was running out to pick up the game we'd shoot before I was old enough to hunt.



Your first job was as a smoke jumper out of Colorado? I was not aware of any SJ bases in Colorado.

But my first 'job' was berry picking in summer in Oregon. 50 cents a crate for strawberries, boysenberries and raspberries. I as 12.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 8, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Your first job was as a smoke jumper out of Colorado? I was not aware of any SJ bases in Colorado.
> 
> But my first 'job' was berry picking in summer in Oregon. 50 cents a crate for strawberries, boysenberries and raspberries. I as 12.


Funny you of all people couldn't smell the Ponz.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 8, 2015)

Never worked in the wood, but my first tree job was dragging brush during the summer when i was in high school.

First full time tree job was dragging more brush for Assplungh the summer i graduated and eventually learned to climb there.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 9, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Funny you of all people couldn't smell the Ponz.



Oh, I know who it is. I like to throw it enough rope to hang itself with...


----------



## slowp (Jun 9, 2015)

Nobody starts out as a Smokejumper. If so, let us know how you did it please.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah, it seems that The Ponz has been sent to the tallow factory be skinned and rendered down for fat. 

Funny, of all the states to choose to be a smoke jumper in the west, CO is one of the few that does not have a base. Typical ape though, close but no cigar. Maybe he will be a hotshot in his next incarnation? Sad though, comparing this turd to the guys that actually put out wild fires. This farce of a fraud should be put on a fire line for a day and see what it is like. Of course he is a psychopath and likely a sociopath as well, so he would never really comprehend anything in the real world. He must keep the shrinks busy.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 9, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It was a line from a Nickelback song.


I don't usually condone violence...but...there is a rather amusing video on youtube of them getting pelted with rocks and bottles and forced off stage.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 9, 2015)

Portuguese people are smart


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 9, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Portuguese people are smart


They're not that smart. They bought tickets and smuggled in rocks. Lol
Getting back on topic, my first job in the bush was throwing rocks at bears.


----------



## AKDoug (Jun 12, 2015)

I started in 1986 (age 16) working for a local land surveyor who specialized in remote land surveys in Alaska. I was basically handed a saw and told not to hurt myself. I worked in the job for over 8 years all over Alaska, from places with giant trees like SE Alaska to places with not trees at all above the Arctic Circle. My favorite year (age 18) when I was hired purely as a cutter (as we called guys that cleared the lines). In four months I cut 70 miles of line. When I wasn't cutting line I was digging holes for corner monuments. Lots of hiking, lots of load carrying. I loved it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

So anyway, I made it out of Indian Country, not because I wanted to, but because I had to.
After I ran out of Whiteman's grub, I was getting pretty hungry so I ate beaver fried in bear fat and became quite sick.
I had stafflococus, like the flesh eating disease. So I flagged a plane down with an SOS. The natives were finaly rid of me!
Story to be Cont'd.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 13, 2015)

When did they castrate you?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 13, 2015)

They didn't for some unknown reason. Looking back, maybe they thought I'd be good breeding stock. How nave I was way back then. Lol


----------



## bitzer (Jun 13, 2015)

Thats lucky. You can never tell what an injun is thinkin. Thats how he bests ya at cards.


----------



## nhlogga (Jun 13, 2015)

I started out cutting and splitting firewood for my grandfather. My cousin or which ever helper showed up and I would cut /stack then my grandfather would help us split and load. Lots of times we would do 8 cords per day 7 days /week. I don't miss that. We used chain saws, a supersplit, and an old siliage conveyor. Delivered with an international S1900 with a gas engine 4 cords to a load.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 13, 2015)

back in '08 I was a yarder operator:


----------



## AKDoug (Jun 15, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> back in '08 I was a yarder operator:



You are one big S.O.B...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 15, 2015)

nhlogga said:


> I started out cutting and splitting firewood for my grandfather. My cousin or which ever helper showed up and I would cut /stack then my grandfather would help us split and load. Lots of times we would do 8 cords per day 7 days /week. I don't miss that. We used chain saws, a supersplit, and an old siliage conveyor. Delivered with an international S1900 with a gas engine 4 cords to a load.


Hmmm 8 cords per day 7 days lol your hired and i'll provide a tw6


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 15, 2015)

My first job in the woods was deer meat provider followed by trees incorporated around 1981 82


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 16, 2015)

So then, after I made it back to cilvilization I was pretty much bushed as you could all well imagine.
Then I got a job in the great north woods, working as a cook for a spell, but I never did like it all that much and one day the axe just fell.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 18, 2015)

All this suspense and now you're going to be ambiguous? 
What could you mean? You got fired? the Indians caught up with you? You went falling? or an axe just fell like off a shelf?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 18, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> All this suspense and now you're going to be ambiguous?
> What could you mean? You got fired? the Indians caught up with you? You went falling? or an axe just fell like off a shelf?





Westboastfaller said:


> All this suspense and now you're going to be ambiguous?
> What could you mean? You got fired? the Indians caught up with you? You went falling? or an axe just fell like off a shelf?


All the above. Lol
I was pretty much penniless when I got back to civilization and the economy was bad in 81, so I was found hitch hiking up and down Vancouver Island from mill to mill looking for any basic labourer's job off the cuff of quiting a perfecly good job on the rails.
Thats when I got my first big break and ended up with this life long curse to making a meager living out of the these God forsaken forests.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 21, 2015)

How did this thread turn into redundant diary?
So while hitchh hiking I got a ride with a Finlander who had tree spacing crew and he hired me!
I knew nothing but it suited me well. I learned and got hurt a few times. Within a year I was the Wayne Gretzky of tree spacing! Lol
Then that dried up and I went onto greener pastures.
To work in the woods all you really need to have is no sense and no feeling. Lol.


----------



## old CB (Jun 21, 2015)

Was cutting firewood for myself--stove and cookstove. But first paying job in the woods was skidder operator for Don Neuroth--1973, upstate NY where I lived a few miles from Canada.

(Recently remembered when I was a 10-yr-old and went to a YMCA summer day camp for a week or two in the early 1960s--each of us kids carried a hatchet and a leather sheath, cutting pecker poles, building lean-tos, and god knows what else. We had a ball playing with hatchets in the woods. Couldn't do that now.)


----------



## rwoods (Jun 21, 2015)

First and last jobs working in the woods - chucking firewood in the truck in Florida and injecting undesirables (trees) with poison and limbing save trees as a teenager in the mountains of WNC - in both places toted the old gear drive MAC, metal fuel can, quart glass jar or plastic dishsoap container full of oil and ammo box tool kit; not all at once, of course. First wood related job, at 5 or 6 separating hundreds of seedlings, carrying them a water filled gallon paint can at a time, inserting them in the ground as my father worked the dibble, and watering them by hand a can at a time. Later graduated to dibble duty, but still had to do all the rest. Ron


----------



## bitzer (Jun 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> So then, after I made it back to cilvilization I was pretty much bushed as you could all well imagine.
> Then I got a job in the great north woods, working as a cook for a spell, but I never did like it all that much and one day the axe just fell.


Did you drift down to New Orleans where you was looking for to be employed? Workin for a while on a fishin boat right outside of Delacroix?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 22, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Did you drift down to New Orleans where you was looking for to be employed? Workin for a while on a fishin boat right outside of Delacroix?


Lol, you know your Dylan and you blew my cover!
Was that tune off the Blood on the Tracks album?
John


----------



## bitzer (Jun 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, you know your Dylan and you blew my cover!
> Was that tune off the Blood on the Tracks album?
> John


Yep. I haven't heard it in a while my cd is all scratched to hell. I don't like Bobs politics, but I like a lot of his music. Between him and Johnny Cash I think they influenced a lot of great music for years to come. 

And when finally the bottom fell out, i became withdrawn. The only thing i knew how to do was to keep on keepin on.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 22, 2015)

I wish I could have wrote those lyrics.

And I was standing on the side of the road
Rain falling on my shoes
Heading out for the East Coast
Lord knows I've paid some dues getting through
Tangled up in blue.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 22, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I wish I could have wrote those lyrics.
> 
> And I was standing on the side of the road
> Rain falling on my shoes
> ...


I do like your avatar picture John. Have you read the book?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 22, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I do like your avatar picture John. Have you read the book?


Yes, several times. Thanks for asking. The same author wrote Sometimes a Great Notion among other titles.
Here in the Yukon, there are at least 130 fires burning and you can't see the mountains anymore, plus we have lightning storms as we speak. There goes 500 million board feet and 60 trillion cords. Lol
When they grew that, they grew lots of it! Lol


----------



## steven stern (Jun 22, 2015)

Hunting grouse with my 4-10. Was actually supposed to be working but...


----------



## bitzer (Jun 23, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Yes, several times. Thanks for asking. The same author wrote Sometimes a Great Notion among other titles.
> Here in the Yukon, there are at least 130 fires burning and you can't see the mountains anymore, plus we have lightning storms as we speak. There goes 500 million board feet and 60 trillion cords. Lol
> When they grew that, they grew lots of it! Lol


I kind of figured you did. Ken Kesey was an interesting character. Jack Kerouac and those folks, then the merry pranksters.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 24, 2015)

I was on a construction crew in between school semesters, and started off as a dozer operator building an access road.

My first real "woods" job was as Wildland Firefighter in 2001 as a temp for USFS. I was 20, and in between college semesters. I took S-212 and came out as a B faller (now Class 2). I was thrown onto a hand crew on the Thirty Mile Fire... I can say I completed my taskbook for C sawyer, but it was a sad fire.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 25, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I kind of figured you did. Ken Kesey was an interesting character. Jack Kerouac and those folks, then the merry pranksters.


The Hells Angels part was the best in Hondo Calif.
Fenistrated, first time I heard that word used. Lol
John


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 26, 2015)

"The defenestration of Gypo"


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 26, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> "The defenestration of Gypo"


I always thought I was purer than the driven snow. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 26, 2015)

Once around 95 I bought some ripe pumkins I had managed a decade prior for 10 G's from a biker club. Deal done, down and trucked out. Club wants another 5 G's, so I go in again and cut the stuff I was supposed to leave for the next cut. Mailbox bomb goes off and kills woodlot owner. So Im an immediate suspect. I was only guilty by association because I threw at least two logbuyers out with no ceremony. Soon after I was cleared as a suspect. 
I bet that bush is waiting for me.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 26, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Once around 95 I bought some ripe pumkins I had managed a decade prior for 10 G's from a biker club. Deal done, down and trucked out. Club wants another 5 G's, so I go in again and cut the stuff I was supposed to leave for the next cut. Mailbox bomb goes off and kills woodlot owner. So Im an immediate suspect. I was only guilty by association because I threw at least two logbuyers out with no ceremony. Soon after I was cleared as a suspect.
> I bet that bush is waiting for me.


If you substituted "pumkins" for "kilo's", that post would have made a lot more sense.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds like bad juju


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 28, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Sounds like bad juju


No, not at all. I could feel I was being handled with kid gloves by most I knew. Lol
Nobody had their thumb on the ruler after that. Maybe that's why nobody tries to timber tresspass in my neck of the woods. Lol
I never did get that Savage Feither Weight out of the deal.. The one the Mad Trapper had.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 6, 2015)

So anyway, I got out of Indian country the hard way. I think the Cheif's father was trying to scare me off when he said, "If we find out you're a spy for the government, the coyotes will be chewing on your ribs and the ravens will be plucking out your eyeballs. This badanage I took with stoical good grace.
Shortly after that when I ran out of whiteman's grub, I was eating beaver meat fried in bear fat of unknown expiry date and got sick as hell. None of my cuts or sores would heal and I was bush crazy by then. The Indians wouldnt come around anymore because I think they thought I was nuts. Probably was. Lol
A plane flew over and I waved it down and GTF out of there!
Did I tell this part of the story already?


----------



## madmarksolomon (Jul 7, 2015)

Root wad chipper, and knot bumper for a gypo in Chester California.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> So anyway, I got out of Indian country the hard way. I think the Cheif's father was trying to scare me off when he said, "If we find out you're a spy for the government, the coyotes will be chewing on your ribs and the ravens will be plucking out your eyeballs. This badanage I took with stoical good grace.
> Shortly after that when I ran out of whiteman's grub, I was eating beaver meat fried in bear fat of unknown expiry date and got sick as hell. None of my cuts or sores would heal and I was bush crazy by then. The Indians wouldnt come around anymore because I think they thought I was nuts. Probably was. Lol
> A plane flew over and I waved it down and GTF out of there!
> Did I tell this part of the story already?



I know why you really had to get out of there. The chiefs daughter had a gypo bun in the oven!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 8, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I know why you really had to get out of there. The chiefs daughter had a gypo bun in the oven!


You must have read the moccasin telegraph, cause I was gonna leave that part of the story out. I was with the cheif's brothers daughter and he showed up next day and said, "my Daughter says you're a lousy fuk!", I was pretty scared at time, but looking back he was just showing his acceptance. I should have stayed with that girl, but sometimes a good man gets away. Lol.


----------

